# Clear...not Clear...



## PatrickShiflet (May 8, 2015)

I've finished two batches of skeeter pee. The first one turned out perfectly clear and the second is really hazy. The only difference is that I kicked up the alcohol percent on the second batch. I didn't use and clearing agents on either batch. Thoughts?


----------



## Julie (May 9, 2015)

what is your recipe for both batches? By the looks of it, you didn't follow the exact recipe of skeeter pee.


----------



## Bobwhite (May 9, 2015)

Looks like trapped c02 to me mabie degass some more ?


----------



## PatrickShiflet (May 9, 2015)

I used the original skeeter pee recipe both times.


----------

